# Izze had an accident :'(.



## xxxxdogdragoness (Jul 22, 2010)

Today at lunch I took a walk with the dogs like I normally do & I came back, put Jo in her pen & left Izze out while I smoked a cig & then went to the restroom (a port-a-potty across the path, as we are waiting for a part for the toilet of our house) I heard a couple of large trucks go by & Jo barking off to the right, when I came out of the restroom, Izze came running back to me with two deep lacerations, one on her back/side area & one across her knee. She also has nerve damage in her back (she had a pre-existing condition that I was aware of that has now been exacerbated) & a slight hip fracture. I asked if a vechile could have done this & he doesn't think so, the cuts were very clean, almost like someone did it with a knife or mechette. There is no evidence of vechilular impact. He said that it had to be serious blunt force trauma of some kind.

With that said, he doesn't know for sure if she will ever regain full use of her legs in a functional way that will allow her to live a quality life. He wants to wait 6 wks & then access where she is, if she isn't any better then there is surgery but he can't guarantee that it will work & then I have to think if I should put her thru any more pain or not but it's too soon to tell now.


----------



## Niraya (Jun 30, 2011)

Oh no!!! I'm so sorry about poor Izze D:!!!! (((Hugs)))!!!

It is terrible that someone could do such a thing :*(

i'm so sorry  Prayers for her and you!


----------



## Charis (Jul 12, 2009)

Poor Izze!

Hugs and prayers!


----------



## doxiemommy (Dec 18, 2009)

I'm so sorry! Prayers for all of you!


----------



## ArlosMom (Jan 4, 2012)

Oh, I am so heartbroken for you. My thoughts are with you all.


----------



## sassafras (Jun 22, 2010)

Well that's just terrible.


----------



## juliemule (Dec 10, 2011)

Oh I'm so sorry, and hope she makes big improvements.


----------



## kathylcsw (Jul 4, 2011)

I am so sorry. That is just horrible especially to think someone attacked her like that. Will keep you both in my thoughts and hope she gets better.


----------



## Pawzk9 (Jan 3, 2011)

I wonder if a shod horse could have done that damage. I hope Izze makes a full recovery.


----------



## Lamora (Aug 16, 2011)

Prayers and Good thoughts headed for you and Izze-- from both Sadie and me--:grouphug:


----------



## Red Fraggle (Nov 23, 2011)

I'm so sorry to hear that  

My childhood dog ran headlong into the steps when she was about 12. She was ok at first, then by the next morning was paralyzed. The vet wanted to put her down. I begged my Mom to bring her home and give her a chance. I was out there holding her up in the snow to pee...I also taught her to roll over  Eventually, she regained full use of her legs....and had learned a new trick  I hope Izze has such a recovery


----------



## +two (Jul 12, 2011)

Please keep us updated on how she is doing. My thoughts are with you and Izze.


----------



## Abbylynn (Jul 7, 2011)

Oh ... I am so sorry about Izze ... my thoughts and prayers are with all of you.


----------



## JessCowgirl88 (Mar 15, 2011)

oh no, i am so sorry to hear about izze  it just broke my heart, me and my family are keeping are prayers and thought with you all. Please keep us updated. internet hugs arent much but ((hugs))


----------



## Cracker (May 25, 2009)

Oh, I'm so sorry to hear Izze is hurt! Sending good thoughts for a good recovery...you never know!


----------



## KodiBarracuda (Jul 4, 2011)

My good thoughts are with Izze.

It makes me very sad to here that, Izze is one of my favorite dogs to hear about on here. 

Hope she gets much better very fast.


----------



## Pibble (Jan 22, 2012)

Oh no! I'm so sorry! :'(


----------



## cshellenberger (Dec 2, 2006)

Our prayers are with Izze and you! Please keep us posted on her recovery. (((HUGS)))


----------



## CrazyDogLady (Dec 9, 2011)

I'm so sorry to hear this. She is in my thoughts and prayers


----------



## RoughCollie (Mar 7, 2011)

That is a terrible thing to happen. I'm praying for Izze, and for you.


----------



## a7dk (Mar 30, 2011)

I'm so sorry about Izze! Hoping for a swift and full recovery.


----------



## BellaPup (Jul 7, 2007)

Sending positive healing thoughts your way. {{{{hugs}}}} for you & Izze.


----------



## BrittanyG (May 27, 2009)

Sorry to hear this.


----------



## Lindbert (Dec 12, 2010)

So sorry to hear about Izze. It infuriates me that someone could do something so cruel to another living creature. 

Take good care of her and spoil her these next few weeks. She'll let you know what to do.


----------



## Amaryllis (Dec 28, 2011)

Poor Izze! I hope she gets better. Let us know.


----------



## melaka (Mar 31, 2010)

I'm so sorry to hear this. I hope they can do something to help her.


----------



## spotted nikes (Feb 7, 2008)

Sending prayers for her quick recovery. Were you able to go back to the location and see if you can tell where it happened by blood on the ground? Could a neighbor have done it? I'd be worried about someone in my neighborhood with the capacity to hurt an animal so severely. Do you have any neighbors with teens/young adults that seem like they would abuse animals? People are cruel/crazy and why I never let my dogs out of my sight or off leash. It only takes a minute, and some crazy person can do something horrendous.


----------



## Willowy (Dec 10, 2007)

Under the circumstances, it seems unlikely that any person actually did it to her. Maybe something fell off one of the trucks? That's my thought anyway. Even something small can do a lot of damage with that velocity.

I hope she recovers! Poor Izze .


----------



## Finkie_Mom (Mar 2, 2010)

I hope everything turns out OK... Poor Izze


----------



## xxxxdogdragoness (Jul 22, 2010)

Talked to the vet today, he says that she is damaged in the nerves that govern the back legs & bladder function, she is also fractured in her hip pretty badly, it pushed the hip part fwd about 3 inches or so. He doesn't know if it's the fracture that is exacerbating her nerve injuries, or if it's the fact that they will never get better (right now she can't walk without the assistance of a towel around her middle  ).

I dot know what to do, I have the money for the surgery, but the doc can't garantee that it will make any difference, if she doesn't start walking better, then she will have to be PITA  . I'm torn what I should do & I cry as I write this, I don't know if I should put her thru the surgery or not but I will be feeling horrible if I don't & it could have helped. 

I just want to do the best for my dog  it's not that I can't pay the money it wil take, I just don't know if I should put her thru surgery or not.

The trucks that went by we're dump trucks, but she never crosses the fence line, the fence pickets are pretty Los to the ground & with her arthritus she can't bend down that low (I'd have a hard time getting under it) plus she hasn't chased a car or even had an inkling to. My neighbors dogs chase cars tho  but she just barks at them cuz they pay no mind to her.


----------



## Pawzk9 (Jan 3, 2011)

dogdragoness said:


> Talked to the vet today, he says that she is damaged in the nerves that govern the back legs & bladder function, she is also fractured in her hip pretty badly, it pushed the hip part fwd about 3 inches or so. He doesn't know if it's the fracture that is exacerbating her nerve injuries, or if it's the fact that they will never get better (right now she can't walk without the assistance of a towel around her middle  ).
> 
> I dot know what to do, I have the money for the surgery, but the doc can't garantee that it will make any difference, if she doesn't start walking better, then she will have to be PITA  . I'm torn what I should do & I cry as I write this, I don't know if I should put her thru the surgery or not but I will be feeling horrible if I don't & it could have helped.
> 
> I just want to do the best for my dog  it's not that I can't pay the money it wil take, I just don't know if I should put her thru surgery or not.


With surgeries, there is never a guaranty. But sometimes the vet can tell you if there's a reasonable chance that surgery will help. Personally, I'd be consulting a board certified orthopedic surgeon at this point. Have learned my lesson about trusting general practice vets with complicated surgeries. Go to a specialist. Surprisingly, they don't cost much more, and they have more options, are more up-to-date on the latest developments in their field, and can tell you more about how likely surgical intervention is to help. Where in TX are you? If you are in N. Texas, I can recommend one in Oklahoma City. Works by referral from vets. I was there one day when someone had come up from Wichita Falls. Can't believe there aren't good ones in Texas too.


----------



## spotted nikes (Feb 7, 2008)

dogdragoness said:


> Talked to the vet today, he says that she is damaged in the nerves that govern the back legs & bladder function, she is also fractured in her hip pretty badly, it pushed the hip part fwd about 3 inches or so. He doesn't know if it's the fracture that is exacerbating her nerve injuries, or if it's the fact that they will never get better (right now she can't walk without the assistance of a towel around her middle  ).
> 
> I dot know what to do, I have the money for the surgery, but the doc can't garantee that it will make any difference, if she doesn't start walking better, then she will have to be PITA  . I'm torn what I should do & I cry as I write this, I don't know if I should put her thru the surgery or not but I will be feeling horrible if I don't & it could have helped.
> 
> ...


Can you get copies of her X rays/Ultrasounds sent to a good teaching hospital for a 2nd opinion. They can usually email them, and call the vet that saw her to discuss. It might help to have a 2nd opinion from a top vet hospital regarding prognosis. Might help you make a decision.


----------



## Lindbert (Dec 12, 2010)

Pawzk9 said:


> With surgeries, there is never a guaranty. But sometimes the vet can tell you if there's a reasonable chance that surgery will help. Personally, I'd be consulting a board certified orthopedic surgeon at this point. Have learned my lesson about trusting general practice vets with complicated surgeries. Go to a specialist. Surprisingly, they don't cost much more, and they have more options, are more up-to-date on the latest developments in their field, and can tell you more about how likely surgical intervention is to help. Where in TX are you? If you are in N. Texas, I can recommend one in Oklahoma City. Works by referral from vets. I was there one day when someone had come up from Wichita Falls. Can't believe there aren't good ones in Texas too.


I second this. Izze's case seems way more complicated than the realm of a general practice vet. Specialists can usually give you more options other than "surgery or PTS" as well. When my dog Verda was diagnosed with osteosarcoma, the vet gave us the option of pain management for a few weeks then PTS, or PTS now because the tumor was on her shoulder and couldn't be amputated or removed. We saw an oncologist who was willing to do radiation therapy for her and it gave us six precious months with her feeling well and happy.


----------



## Morrwyn (Aug 13, 2009)

I'm very sad to hear this about Izze. Hugs to both of you.


----------



## Moxie (Sep 9, 2010)

This sounds awful! I second the suggestions to see a specialist for another opinion. Once you know more from a specialist the answer may become clear. We're wishing all the best for you and Izze.


----------



## wvasko (Dec 15, 2007)

Sorry Izze, DD Wish there was something to make you feel better but there just never is.


----------



## RCloud (Feb 25, 2011)

OMG! I am SO, so sorry! I really can't give you any advice on what to do aside from talk to your vet and see what their honest reccomendation for Izze would be. I'd ask what the likely chances of her, given her age and injuries, would be to have surgery be a success and for her and to recover and get back a somewhat decent life, and base your decision on that. If she should loose function of her back legs, they make doggy wheel chairs.

What in the world could have happened to her??


----------



## RCloud (Feb 25, 2011)

http://www.ruffrollin.com/ and http://www.k-9cart.com are just a couple of good dog wheel chair sites that can help you if that's what life has in store for you and Izze.


----------



## luv2byte (Oct 21, 2009)

I'm so sorry, it's a pets owners worst nightmare. You need to follow your heart, only you know your pet. Will she have quality of life? Will she have pain? Will rehab therapy help? Questions only you can answer. I'm of sorry you are going thru this.


----------



## xxxxdogdragoness (Jul 22, 2010)

Pawzk9 said:


> With surgeries, there is never a guaranty. But sometimes the vet can tell you if there's a reasonable chance that surgery will help. Personally, I'd be consulting a board certified orthopedic surgeon at this point. Have learned my lesson about trusting general practice vets with complicated surgeries. Go to a specialist. Surprisingly, they don't cost much more, and they have more options, are more up-to-date on the latest developments in their field, and can tell you more about how likely surgical intervention is to help. Where in TX are you? If you are in N. Texas, I can recommend one in Oklahoma City. Works by referral from vets. I was there one day when someone had come up from Wichita Falls. Can't believe there aren't good ones in Texas too.


That's who I talked to, & a board certified orthopedic sergeon who also got a second opinion from another certified colleage .


----------



## Zoopie (Feb 22, 2010)

I'm incredibly sorry


----------



## xxxxdogdragoness (Jul 22, 2010)

Well, I saw her today & she has FEELING in her back end area so I think that most of her probs are being exacerbated by the misaligned fracture. So we are going to do surgery & see where we are then.

Bc she is cognitive & recognizes us when we came to see her.


----------



## RCloud (Feb 25, 2011)

We'll be sending positive energy your way <3


----------



## HyperFerret (Feb 7, 2009)

Wow, this is so aweful for Izze and you! Good to hear that she has some feeling in her back end. I hope the surgery will give as much improvement as possible! Prayers and thoughts from all of us.


----------



## xxxxdogdragoness (Jul 22, 2010)

Yeah, she can move her tail (tho she didn't wag it at us, but that might have been bc she was in pain) but she could stand & when her feet started to slip, she imediately fixed them. But you could tell that it was a lot of work for her to stand on the linoleum floor . So all I can do is hope that the surgery helps, so I will be praying alot.


----------



## kadylady (Sep 23, 2010)

So sorry to hear about Izzie! Will definitely be sending good thoughts and prayers your way.


----------



## xxxxdogdragoness (Jul 22, 2010)

Thanks all of you guys, I will be using this thread to post updates & when I can (tho they will be shocking, but I want to document her heeling process) her stitches look really good tho, the one on her knee (the one doc was worried about) even looks really good sonim not worried about that part of the heeling, it's her nerve damage I'm worried about, not even the break worries me, I know I can get that to heal... But nerves? .


----------



## xxxxdogdragoness (Jul 22, 2010)

the doc said that she is urinating but she hasn't had a bowel movement yet but that could be due to the fact that they haven't started giving her food til this morning (due to the sedation & meds & stuff) but they she is urinating.

Someone else suggested a wheelchair but I would have to see how she took that, this is not a regular dog we Re talking about here, this is an ACD were talking about here & the sad thing is that her MIND & her mental state is still Izze, it's only her body that is broken & I don't know how she would take to have to get around assisted, that would be up to her.


----------



## cshellenberger (Dec 2, 2006)

DD, izze has a pretty strong drive, I think she'd adjust well to the wheelchair, however it may never come to that. Nerves regenerate, they're slower to heal but they do. Hopefully the surgery relieved the pressure from the nerve and once the inflamation from being injured goes down she'll be good to go. There are antiinflamitory supplements you can give that will help her including fish body oils and tumeric. I take both for an irritated nerve in my back (down in the tail bone where surgery is not an option) and it really helps.


----------



## Abbylynn (Jul 7, 2011)

I just got back to this thread as my internet keeps going out ... I am sending more good thoughts and prayers both your ways and will keep looking for updates. I am glad there is feeling in her back end. This could be a positive note............


----------



## cookieface (Jul 6, 2011)

How horrible. Many positive thoughts and lots of healing energy to you and Izze.


----------



## hamandeggs (Aug 11, 2011)

You and Izze are in my thoughts today. So much bad news! I hope she's on the mend.


----------



## haroldabolyo (Dec 6, 2011)

hope things will be fine and just stay strong. For everything will be ok and things will be back to normal again.


----------



## CrazyDogLady (Dec 9, 2011)

Hooray! These definitely sound like positive developments.


----------



## RCloud (Feb 25, 2011)

dogdragoness said:


> Someone else suggested a wheelchair but I would have to see how she took that, this is not a regular dog we Re talking about here, this is an ACD were talking about here & the sad thing is that her MIND & her mental state is still Izze, it's only her body that is broken & I don't know how she would take to have to get around assisted, that would be up to her.


That's just it though. She IS still Izze in mind, and Izze is NOT a weak dog. I think the fact that she's an ACD would be what would make her all the more willing to use a wheel chair if that's what it came down to in order for her to be able to get around by herself. She's going to want to continue to stay active, and as sad as the situation is, that would give her the ability to do so. It might take a bit for her to get use to maneuvering around in it, but that would be her only real issue. I think as humans, the idea is far more depressing and sad for us then it is for our dogs, especially if those dogs once had the full use of their legs and were very active. But remember, she'd still be able to run around, she's still be able to go for walks, she's still be able to play, and she'd still have her independence and freedom.

IF it comes to that. You never know, Izze might recover just fine from all this.


----------



## Red Fraggle (Nov 23, 2011)

I'm glad to hear some hope has been found. Good luck with the surgery. Sounds like Izze's a very strong dog who will fight to thrive


----------



## kathylcsw (Jul 4, 2011)

I hope you continue to get good news. This is just so awful and sad. I know it must be so hard for you because it is clear how much she means to you. I will keep sending positive vibes her way.


----------



## Riley&MayMom (Jan 22, 2008)

So sorry to hear about Izze and like Red Fraggle, my JoJo hurt his back last April and lower half of his body was paralized. Vet thought I should go to specialist but wasn't even hopeful about that. She prescribed prednisone and said maybe it is swelling in his spine. I told my husband I wanted to give him 2 weeks and see. He stood up after a week and a half and now is almost back to normal. He is perfect in my eyes. So DON'T give up hope she may just need some time to heal. You guys are in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## brandiw (Jan 20, 2010)

I'm so sorry to hear about Izze, and I hope that she continues to show progress. Good thoughts to both of you.


----------



## xxxxdogdragoness (Jul 22, 2010)

Had a consultation with the ortherpedic sergeon this morning, & he said that her chances are 50/50 that she could regain movement, he seemed pretty positive about it, he mentioned that he had done surgeries on similar injuries & the patients saw a great improvement, so we'll see. I won't know til Monday when the docs come back in & re evaluate her where we are & if we can take her home Monday or not. 

I guess that when she gets home, only time will tell & we will go from there, right now they have to hand feed her . But we will explore all options for sure, this dog has taken care of me for so many yrs, now it's time to take care of her .


----------



## Pawzk9 (Jan 3, 2011)

dogdragoness said:


> the doc said that she is urinating but she hasn't had a bowel movement yet but that could be due to the fact that they haven't started giving her food til this morning (due to the sedation & meds & stuff) but they she is urinating.
> 
> Someone else suggested a wheelchair but I would have to see how she took that, this is not a regular dog we Re talking about here, this is an ACD were talking about here & the sad thing is that her MIND & her mental state is still Izze, it's only her body that is broken & I don't know how she would take to have to get around assisted, that would be up to her.


Some dogs don't defecate for a day or so after surgery, according to Ray's surgeon. As to the wheel chair idea, do you have a vet nearby who does any kind of physical therapy? My vet generally has some carts that they can loan out. It would allow you to find out if Izze would tolerate it. And also her need for one might be temporary.


----------



## Pawzk9 (Jan 3, 2011)

dogdragoness said:


> , right now they have to hand feed her . .


Can you visit her? I've had dogs who were at the vets who wouldn't eat for them, but if I brought in extra delicious stuff, would willingly eat for me.


----------



## xxxxdogdragoness (Jul 22, 2010)

I brought in food for her, they are having to hand feed her right now, post op I don't know, she's going into surgery first thing in the morning tomorrow. 
Well he went over her x rays with us on out visit & the one good thing he said was the spinal cord itself is NOT damaged, only the nerves that branch off the spine are the ones being compromised & he seemed pretty optimistic that once the alignment was corrected that those nerves (if they are damaged, he doesn't know if they are or the swelling is causing the probs).

Only time will tell, so I asked him in his professional opinion, if the injuries to her hips could have been blunt force trauma BY A PERSON & he said & I quote "absolutely they could" so we think that whoever did this (we don't know yet & we are not blaming anyone at this time) mustive hit her, then cut her, while she couldn't defend herself :'(.

I feel horrible, I should have been there for her  . I just hope she'll be ok.


----------



## marsha=whitie (Dec 29, 2008)

Dogdragonness, I'm so sorry. I had a dog that was hit by a car and the SAME exact thing happened. Nerves were cut in her back, and pelvis was shattered... plus she was still a growing pup at 6 months old. We had her PTS, because her quality of life was pretty much shot. She would have been in a "wheel chair." That meant no more hikes, no more swimming, no more fetch....

In the end, you will do what is best for your dog. Go with your gut. 

Sending good thoughts your way.

EDIT: Well wishes to her surgery tomorrow.


----------



## kafkabeetle (Dec 4, 2009)

Good thoughts for you and Izze.


----------



## Abbylynn (Jul 7, 2011)

Prayers on her surgery and recovery tomorrow ... and a good outcome.


----------



## Laurelin (Nov 2, 2006)

Just saw this, I'm so so sorry you are going through this. Lots of good thoughts and prayers for you guys.


----------



## Pawzk9 (Jan 3, 2011)

dogdragoness said:


> Only time will tell, so I asked him in his professional opinion, if the injuries to her hips could have been blunt force trauma BY A PERSON & he said & I quote "absolutely they could" so we think that whoever did this (we don't know yet & we are not blaming anyone at this time) mustive hit her, then cut her, while she couldn't defend herself :'(.
> 
> I feel horrible, I should have been there for her  . I just hope she'll be ok.


You may never know what happened. She might have been kicked by a horse (since you work around horses). She might have been hit by the truck. It just doesn't seem very likely that there was someone hiding with a machete, waiting for you to pop into the toilet so they could do damage to your dog. I hope her surgery goes well and she's back to her old self soon.


----------



## xxxxdogdragoness (Jul 22, 2010)

Bet doesn't think it was a mechette, more like a small knife or box cutter, all I will say is I have an idea who could have don't it but we can't prove it right now & I don't want to say too much publicly about it (even on the internet) for fear of sabotaging what were building. 

Sorry, I know that sounds really cheeky  but the both vets plus the colleage that the ortherpedic sergeon consulted with said that her injuries weren't consistent with a hit by car. Plus the trucks that went by we're huge dump trucks that would have flattened her if they had hit her. Plus she NEVER crosses the fence ... Ever & she hasn't ever chased a car in her life or even had an inkling.

The vet was shocked at how CLEAN the cuts were, no jagged edges, no debris in them from the road or anything, plus she didn't come from the road, she came from the barn. All our horses are stalled & none of the horses had any sign that a fiasco happened in their stalls.


----------



## RCloud (Feb 25, 2011)

Considering the little time that went by, that's REALLY creepy. I'd be setting up motion detecting cameras. Who knows what shady creep is lurking around your property :/


----------



## xxxxdogdragoness (Jul 22, 2010)

RCloud said:


> Considering the little time that went by, that's REALLY creepy. I'd be setting up motion detecting cameras. Who knows what shady creep is lurking around your property :/


That's a good idea, thanks .


----------



## Willowy (Dec 10, 2007)

A piece of sheet metal (even a license plate) hurtling off a truck could leave clean cuts (and would be able to get enough lift to clear the fence). The hard impact to her hip plus the cuts does make me think of a high-velocity kind of incident. That really would be my guess...I can't see a dog like that letting someone cut her TWICE after whacking her in the hip, ya know?

But if someone did do it on purpose, I hope he gets what's coming to him.


----------



## BrittanyG (May 27, 2009)

You've said before that she will go after weird people, is it possible that she went after one of the men and he defended himself with whatever was at hand?


----------



## sassafras (Jun 22, 2010)

Regardless of the cause, I'm very sorry for what you're going through and wish you luck.


----------



## KodiBarracuda (Jul 4, 2011)

More happy, get well thoughts are headed your way from my little corner of the world. 

I say if you think that's what happened and the vet agrees then go for it. It would be immeasurably better to pursue an idea and find you were wrong than not pursue an idea and find out later on (when you cant do anything) and find out you were right.

I remember when Lady got in her accident (Not nearly as serious as Izze's though). We thought PTS would be necessary, but never ever underestimate the power of anti-inflammatorys (or what ever your vet recommends, it was anti-inflammatorys in our case to calm down all the who knows what happening in her spine and it saved her life.)

I already sent good thoughts but here is a third set, cant have too many healthy thoughts coming your way.


----------



## mom24doggies (Mar 25, 2011)

Wow, I'm really sorry. Poor Izze...I'll be praying that her surgery goes well and that her injuries heal up well enough so that she can go back to being her normal self.  I agree, doesn't sound like a car hit her. But I'm not sure that a person could do that kind of damage to her in the short time you were gone, or that she would let someone do that to her; I know my dogs wouldn't, as soon as someone hit them they would have been hi-tailing it outta there! But I suppose that since Izze is a bit older a blow to her hips could render her unable to move...either way, it all sounds very weird.


----------



## RCloud (Feb 25, 2011)

mom24doggies said:


> I agree, doesn't sound like a car hit her. But I'm not sure that a person could do that kind of damage to her in the short time you were gone, or that she would let someone do that to her; I know my dogs wouldn't, as soon as someone hit them they would have been hi-tailing it outta there! But I suppose that since Izze is a bit older a blow to her hips could render her unable to move...either way, it all sounds very weird.


Cattle Dogs are a little bit weirder then most dogs, and aren't really ones to run from an attacker, especially when they feel invaded and the need to defend their territory. People of course shouldn't be under estimated either. Depending on the person, I've no doubt someone could do that kind of damage to a rough, and fast dog, even if Izze was aware of him. Only thing that makes me question the human attacker scenario is there should have been more of a commotion. I don't know the property or how far the bathroom is from the barn, but I'm assuming it's close enough to where if an attack was going on, something would have been heard or seen by someone.


----------



## mom24doggies (Mar 25, 2011)

RCloud said:


> Cattle Dogs are a little bit weirder then most dogs, and aren't really ones to run from an attacker, especially when they feel invaded and the need to defend their territory. People of course shouldn't be under estimated either. Depending on the person, I've no doubt someone could do that kind of damage to a rough, and fast dog, even if Izze was aware of him. Only thing that makes me question the human attacker scenario is there should have been more of a commotion. I don't know the property or how far the bathroom is from the barn, but I'm assuming it's close enough to where if an attack was going on, something would have been heard or seen by someone.


 You have a point...my old dog is an ACD x, and come to think of it she never has run away from danger, although I've never known her to go after it, she usually just stands there and barks.  We always say she's yelling "I've got your back!" to our other dog(s) who DO go after whatever it is, lol. Either way, a very strange incident, and not at all pleasant.


----------



## Abbylynn (Jul 7, 2011)

I have been wondering about this since I first read about it. Could there have been a sharp tool stored in the barn at a higher up level ... such as the loft if there is one ... that could have fallen on Izze? Just a thought.

I am sending more good thoughts and prayers as I awake this morning for both of you.


----------



## osdbmom (Feb 15, 2011)

I hope everything turns out ok for her. Please keep us posted.


----------



## xxxxdogdragoness (Jul 22, 2010)

Izze passed away this morning from a pulmonary embolism this morning at 9:30am that broke loose as a result of the trauma she suffered I'm sorry if there are typos, I'm crying so hard that i can't see my phone screen :'( :'( :'(


----------



## osdbmom (Feb 15, 2011)

Im so, so sorry this happened. My heart hurts for you and the grief I know you are feeling. You did every thing you could possibly have done to help her....you took good care of her, and I know she was aware of that. What a lucky dog she was, what a great life you provided her. 

Grief is difficult....try to remember to take care of yourself....dont forget to eat and drink, and get some rest.


----------



## CrazyDogLady (Dec 9, 2011)

I am so very sorry!I can tell that Izze was very lucky to be so loved in life.
I wish there was something that I could say to ease your pain, but know there isn't. 

{{Hugs}}

Wendy


----------



## hamandeggs (Aug 11, 2011)

I'm so sorry. This makes me want to cry! Izze was loved and she knew how much you loved her. 

Take care of yourself. I'm thinking of you.


----------



## melaka (Mar 31, 2010)

I don't know what else to say except that I'm so sorry to hear this. She sounded like a really cool dog.


----------



## cshellenberger (Dec 2, 2006)

I'm so sorry, I know it's hard but try to remember all the great things about her and try to remember she's out of pain. (((HUGS)))


----------



## Willowy (Dec 10, 2007)

Aww, I wasn't expecting to hear that . What a terrible shock. (((Hugs)))


----------



## Labmom4 (Feb 1, 2011)

I'm so very sorry


----------



## kadylady (Sep 23, 2010)

I'm so sorry to hear this. As others have said, you gave her a great life and she was so loved. So sorry for your loss.


----------



## cshellenberger (Dec 2, 2006)

LOSS OF A DOG 
If you've ever known the joyful sound 
Of barks that fill the air- 
A sloppy kiss, a friendly paw, 
A quiet adoring stare- 
If you've ever had a special friend 
To share a tear or two, 
Or maybe just a wagging tail 
To lift you when you're blue- 
If you've ever felt the wrenching pain 
That only death can send, 
Then you have lost 
Not just a dog- 
You've truly lost a friend. 
But God is good and treasures love 
And there at Heaven's gate- 
A sloppy kiss, a joyful bark- 
Your precious friend awaits.


----------



## Avery (Nov 22, 2011)

I've been following this thread, but didn't have much to say. My heart sank with that last post.

I'm so sorry this awful thing happened. My heart goes out to you.

I'll echo what others have said, it is clear that she had a great life and was very loved.


----------



## BellaPup (Jul 7, 2007)

OMG - I am soooo sorry DD! <<cry>> I don't know what to say....It really sounded like she would pull through. You did everything you possibly could.
((hugs))


----------



## RCloud (Feb 25, 2011)

I am so, so sorry. I wish I could offer more words of comfort, but I really don't know what else to say. Izze was a very lucky dog who lived her life knowing love.


----------



## spotted nikes (Feb 7, 2008)

I'm so very sorry. Godspeed Izzy.


----------



## Pawzk9 (Jan 3, 2011)

I'm very sorry for your huge loss. I'm sure Izze leaves a hole that will be difficult to fill. She sounds like she was quite a dog.


----------



## MegaMuttMom (Sep 15, 2007)

I am so sorry.


----------



## Tofu_pup (Dec 8, 2008)

I am so sorry. 

RIP Izze.


----------



## sassafras (Jun 22, 2010)

Oh my god, I am so sorry. I know you loved her so much. This is just so sad and horrible.


----------



## cookieface (Jul 6, 2011)

So, so sorry to read this. Much comfort to you.


----------



## Laurelin (Nov 2, 2006)

I am so so sorry. She sounds like an incredible dog.


----------



## RoughCollie (Mar 7, 2011)

How awful. I am so sorry to hear this. (((dogdragoness)))


----------



## Finkie_Mom (Mar 2, 2010)

OMG I am so sorry, DD.... Izze was lucky to have had a wonderful, love-filled life with you


----------



## Moxie (Sep 9, 2010)

I'm so sorry this happened. I always loved reading about Izze and all of her unique character. You and Jo are in my thoughts.


----------



## brandiw (Jan 20, 2010)

I'm so sorry for your loss.


----------



## Abbylynn (Jul 7, 2011)

OMG .... I am so so very very sorry. I know nothing is very comforting now. But Izze is free from pain and she would want you to remember all the wonderful times you had together. I hope you can take comfort in that eventually. It takes much time ... 

This is just so sad and terrible and so hard for me to believe.


----------



## KcCrystal (Sep 12, 2008)

I'm so sorry for your loss. I know how hard it is to loose a dog so suddenly. It never gets any easiser.


----------



## mitzi (Aug 3, 2010)

I am so very sorry for your loss of Izzie.


----------



## upendi'smommy (Nov 12, 2008)

I am so very sorry for your loss.


----------



## Amaryllis (Dec 28, 2011)

I'm so sorry. Izze sounded like a great dog.


----------



## HyperFerret (Feb 7, 2009)

Oh no! I wasn't expecting to hear that.  I am so sorry for your loss. (((HUGS)))


----------



## Red Fraggle (Nov 23, 2011)

I am so sorry.


----------



## dagwall (Mar 17, 2011)

That is a horrible surprise, been following this thread and didn't expect to hear that. I'm sorry for your loss.


----------



## LazyGRanch713 (Jul 22, 2009)

dogdragoness said:


> Izze passed away this morning from a pulmonary embolism this morning at 9:30am that broke loose as a result of the trauma she suffered I'm sorry if there are typos, I'm crying so hard that i can't see my phone screen :'( :'( :'(


I am so very sorry. I know it hurts. I'm glad you've got Jo to lean on, I know she isn't Izze and never will be but she can help you heal. Rest in Peace Izze...


----------



## Niraya (Jun 30, 2011)

Noooooooo!!!  I just now saw! I definitely didn't expect to hear this  I'm soooo sorry for your loss DD!!!! (((hugs)))

Rest in Peace, Izze !!


----------



## Lindbert (Dec 12, 2010)

This wasn't the news I was expecting or hoping for. So so sorry for your loss 

Izze was lucky to have such a great life.


----------



## InkedMarie (Mar 11, 2009)

I am so very sorry to read this outcome. My thoughts and prayers are with you.


----------



## LoMD13 (Aug 4, 2010)

So very very sorry to hear this.


----------



## spanielorbust (Jan 3, 2009)

This is so sad to hear, and not what I was expecting when checking this thread for an update. :grouphug: Keep Izze in your heart. She will always be safe there.

SOB


----------



## Greater Swiss (Jun 7, 2011)

OH NO!!! I'm so sorry to hear DD! I just read through this whole thread, hoping to hear that things would go well. ((HUGS))
Izze sounds like she was an incredible companion, my heart goes out to you!!


----------



## Thracian (Dec 24, 2008)

I'm so sorry to hear of your loss. So sudden and awful. My sympathies to you.


----------



## eeloheel (Dec 28, 2010)

I am extremely and sincerely sorry to hear what has happened. Cattle dogs have a way of getting under your skin and in to your soul like no other breed, and I can imagine how crippling this is for you. They're a strong breed, you stay strong too.


----------



## GrinningDog (Mar 26, 2010)

I've been following this thread, hoping to hear good news. I am truly so sorry. My condolences will do nothing to ease your pain, but I offer them. Izze sounded like an amazing dog. I loved reading your posts about her. I could tell she was like a daughter to you.


----------



## ThoseWordsAtBest (Mar 18, 2009)

It's hard now, but you will see her again. Run free Izze.


----------



## Morrwyn (Aug 13, 2009)

I'm so sorry DD, Izze was an amazing dog and you gave her a wonderful life, she'll be waiting at the Rainbow Bridge.


----------



## xxxxdogdragoness (Jul 22, 2010)

It does hurt ..... A lot, what hurts the most I think is that I couldn't protect her initially (prevent it from happening in the first place) if I had gone over to the other bathroom (which is big enough for her to come in with me, which she always does-did  ) & whatever happened to her would never have a chance to happen & that I wasn't wih her when she died .

All this is gotten me thinking about pet insurance, but which are the best/most affordable?


----------



## Greater Swiss (Jun 7, 2011)

dogdragoness said:


> It does hurt ..... A lot, what hurts the most I think is that I couldn't protect her initially (prevent it from happening in the first place) if I had gone over to the other bathroom (which is big enough for her to come in with me, which she always does-did  ) & whatever happened to her would never have a chance to happen & that I wasn't wih her when she died .
> 
> All this is gotten me thinking about pet insurance, but which are the best/most affordable?


DD, please try not to torment yourself with the guilt of what you could have done differently. I know, easier said than done, just try not to hang onto that. We all do innocent little things every day, without even thinking that could go badly, but often don't. This time it did for you, and I really feel for you. Grieve for Izze, not for what you might have done differently. Hold onto her memories, not the doubt and guilt. 

As for pet insurance, you've got me thinking the same thing......if I find a good one I'll post it.


----------



## JulieK1967 (May 29, 2011)

Oh, I'm so, so sorry to read this. My heart just breaks for you. I've always thought this quote by William Butler Yeats was especially beautiful when applied to our beloved dogs: "Think where man's glory most begins and ends and say my glory was, I had such a friend." Try to focus on the good times you had with her and not on the "what ifs." You'll just drive yourself crazy with that.

Regarding pet insurance: I can highly recommend Healthy Paws. I pay $27/month and after the $250 deductible, I get back 90% of fees for testing, meds, basically everything but the actual office visit fee. Even in less than a year, I've met the deductible & gotten money back. Well worth it, IMO.


----------



## Charis (Jul 12, 2009)

My condolences - I'm so sorry for your loss. 

Pet Insurance: I'm still looking so I don't have anything to offer there.


----------



## xxxxdogdragoness (Jul 22, 2010)

Thanks you guys, I know that at some point I *was* talking of getting another dog (tho I didn't know it would be this soon . ) & eventually I would like to do that (prolly rescue another one, an adult as I don't have the time for a puppy right now) for both me & Jo (as she is very lonely right now. I'm at my parents right now & when I got here Jo jumped out & started trotting everywhere, searching.... I know she was searching for her sister :'( I know it's been really hard for her too, the first day after it happened, she didn't eat).

My worries are: will the rescues/shelters reject me (I know some can be sticklers) bc of what happened to Izze? Will they think me as a negligent owner?


----------



## Charis (Jul 12, 2009)

dogdragoness said:


> My worries are: will the rescues/shelters reject me (I know some can be sticklers) bc of what happened to Izze? Will they think me as a negligent owner?


I doubt it. Although I have only adopted from city shelters (that have very easy criteria to meet) I would think that an ACD living in a working environment with a freak accident and that you immediately did everything you could to save her (and the whole time considered her well being and long term mental health) would not get in your way. It may illicit a few extra questions but after the circumstances are explained they would move past it. The only rescues I see you maybe having problems with may be the ones that require a fenced yard at all times regardless of anything else.


----------



## Abbylynn (Jul 7, 2011)

I agree with the above ..... also the Healthy Paws Pet Insurance is really great. I was just looking at it for my three. It is only $76. per month with the way I set it up. I am definitely taking out insurance. This company has the best quotes I have seen yet to date and there is a 10% lifetime discount right now. 

Do not beat yourself up ... in my eyes you did above and beyond as a responsible and loving pet owner.


----------



## RCloud (Feb 25, 2011)

dogdragoness said:


> It does hurt ..... A lot, what hurts the most I think is that I couldn't protect her initially (prevent it from happening in the first place) if I had gone over to the other bathroom (which is big enough for her to come in with me, which she always does-did  ) & whatever happened to her would never have a chance to happen & that I wasn't wih her when she died .
> 
> All this is gotten me thinking about pet insurance, but which are the best/most affordable?


I think losing a dog due to an accident is the absolute worst way, because in the end it's very easy to torture ourselves with guilt. If we could see into the future, we'd all make different choices, but that's just not how the world works. What's done has been done, and Izze is no longer in pain. If I understand correctly, you had this dog from the time she was a puppy. Having spent her entire life with you, Izze probably knew you better then anybody. She knew everything you did for her was done in her best and that you never would have willingly put her in danger. She doesn't blame you, DD, and you shouldn't blame yourself.


----------



## RCloud (Feb 25, 2011)

dogdragoness said:


> My worries are: will the rescues/shelters reject me (I know some can be sticklers) bc of what happened to Izze? Will they think me as a negligent owner?


Accidents happen, and don't necessarily mean a bad or negligent owner. A good rescue will understand that.


----------



## xxxxdogdragoness (Jul 22, 2010)

Thanks you guys, tho we have never met in person I still consider you guys friends, & I can't tell you how much your kind words & support has helped me & helped me be able to help fiancée (who is totally destroyed as well) I just wanted to say that.

Thanks you guys, I know that at some point I *was* talking of getting another dog (tho I didn't know it would be this soon . ) & eventually I would like to do that (prolly rescue another one, an adult as I don't have the time for a puppy right now) for both me & Jo (as she is very lonely right now. I'm at my parents right now & when I got here Jo jumped out & started trotting everywhere, searching.... I know she was searching for her sister :'( I know it's been really hard for her too, the first day after it happened, she didn't eat).

My worries are: will the rescues/shelters reject me (I know some can be sticklers) bc of what happened to Izze? Will they think me as a negligent owner?


----------



## Lindbert (Dec 12, 2010)

Accidents happen and you made every effort for her recovery. I think it would be ridiculous for a rescue/shelter to reject you for that alone. If they do, it is on them and NOT a reflection of you as a dog owner. Rescues can sometimes be a bit crazy, I had a friend calling me in tears this morning because a rescue called and said they no longer wanted her to adopt a dog she had her heart set on because she wanted to meet the dog before paying the adoption fee and signing a contract. If something similar should happen, do not let it discourage you. I would adopt to you or a person in your situation in a heartbeat, and I tend to be a little bit crazy about who my fosters go to.


----------



## xxxxdogdragoness (Jul 22, 2010)

I had Izze since she was 6 wks old, she was almost 10 yrs old.


----------



## Lindbert (Dec 12, 2010)

She had a long and fulfilling life doing what she was bred to do. A cattle dog with the opportunity to do work? That's the best life possible for a cattle dog! Even more reason that a breed specific rescue should definitely adopt to you when the time is right.


----------



## xxxxdogdragoness (Jul 22, 2010)

I might get another ACD but then I might not, I don't know if I could do it or not but Fisncee & i would definately would want to meet the dog as well as have Jo meet him/her first before I decide


----------



## osdbmom (Feb 15, 2011)

DD, what we have used for our dogs is VPI. We have had a couple expensive things happen, and have gotten the reimbursement check within about 2 weeks. When Zoey broke her leg when she was little, the surgery cost just over $1100 and that was just the initial surgery...not including followups for xrays, check ups, complications, etc. All of those things, we've had to pay nothing at all...besides the initial $100 deductible. 

I know you feel bad, and though Zoey ended up okay, I felt so guilty when she broke her leg...we still don't know how it happened, and I felt so bad, like I should have been able to protect her from it, somehow...but sometimes, accidents just happen. Its not possible to always know whats going to happen ahead of time. 






dogdragoness said:


> It does hurt ..... A lot, what hurts the most I think is that I couldn't protect her initially (prevent it from happening in the first place) if I had gone over to the other bathroom (which is big enough for her to come in with me, which she always does-did  ) & whatever happened to her would never have a chance to happen & that I wasn't wih her when she died .
> 
> All this is gotten me thinking about pet insurance, but which are the best/most affordable?


----------



## RCloud (Feb 25, 2011)

dogdragoness said:


> I had Izze since she was 6 wks old, she was almost 10 yrs old.


Exactly. And for those 10 years you loved her and took remarkable care of her. That says a lot, DD. Not many dogs get that.


----------



## Pawzk9 (Jan 3, 2011)

dogdragoness said:


> It does hurt ..... A lot, what hurts the most I think is that I couldn't protect her initially (prevent it from happening in the first place) if I had gone over to the other bathroom (which is big enough for her to come in with me, which she always does-did  ) & whatever happened to her would never have a chance to happen & that I wasn't wih her when she died .
> 
> All this is gotten me thinking about pet insurance, but which are the best/most affordable?


You know, it's easy to beat ourselves up and second guess. But the fact is, you had no way to know that day was any different from any other day. There was no way you could have anticipated any of this, or known when she would take leave of this world. "If only" only makes us more miserable, and we can't change the past. We can only try to move forward.


----------



## winniec777 (Apr 20, 2008)

I'm so sorry for your loss. What a terrible thing to happen.


----------



## kafkabeetle (Dec 4, 2009)

I'm so sorry for what happened.  I always admired your Izze. Try not to beat yourself up or second guess yourself. There was no way you could have anticipated any of this. *hugs*


----------



## xxxxdogdragoness (Jul 22, 2010)

She was a great dog, I guess the worst thing is that she was great & didn't deserve to die the death she did at the hands of some cruel person, even tho I don't know who it was, someone suggested turning in my info to the police/SPCA anyway, the report will be ready when i pick up Izze's ashes from the vet's Monday.


----------



## Abbylynn (Jul 7, 2011)

dogdragoness said:


> She was a great dog, I guess the worst thing is that she was great & didn't deserve to die the death she did at the hands of some cruel person, even tho I don't know who it was, someone suggested turning in my info to the police/SPCA anyway, the report will be ready when i pick up Izze's ashes from the vet's Monday.


As tough as everything else is right now, I still would further it if you can muster up enough mental strength to do so. The person responsible IMO should not get away with their actions. Who ever is responsible should be brought to some kind of punishment. I am sad about this and furious at the same time for you and your beloved dog.(s) I wish I could help. If I were in the state of Texas ... I would be there.


----------



## RCloud (Feb 25, 2011)

dogdragoness said:


> She was a great dog, I guess the worst thing is that she was great & didn't deserve to die the death she did at the hands of some cruel person, even tho I don't know who it was, someone suggested turning in my info to the police/SPCA anyway, the report will be ready when i pick up Izze's ashes from the vet's Monday.


If there is any comfort to be had in a scenario like that is if it was a person, I'm sure whoever it was was up to no good. Izze probably interrupted them in the middle of who knows what, and most likely put up a hell of a fight. I'm sure whoever it was ran off with some severe wounds of their own to think about.

You may never know the truth, and it never should of happened, but try to believe Izze died a hero.


----------



## xxxxdogdragoness (Jul 22, 2010)

What I think happened is that she didn't see me to into the bathroom & went looking for me & paid the price .


----------



## RCloud (Feb 25, 2011)

dogdragoness said:


> What I think happened is that she didn't see me to into the bathroom & went looking for me & paid the price .


Even if that's what happened, it's still not your fault. You can't predict the future.


----------



## kathylcsw (Jul 4, 2011)

I checked on this thread tonight expecting / hoping to read good news. I am so, so very sorry for your loss. I know that there are no words that will help with the grief but I feel for you. I am happy to see you already thinking about another dog. I lost my 2 dogs within 19 days of each other in June so I know the devastation you are feeling. Heidi died on Wednesday and I found Lola posted online that Saturday when she was 3 weeks old. I brought her home 5 weeks after losing Heidi and while I still mourn the loss of Sam and Heidi every day Lola has helped with the healing and has found her place in my heart. A new dog will never replace Izzie but it can help with the healing.


----------



## JessCowgirl88 (Mar 15, 2011)

on no DD im so sorry to hear that izze passec D:. My heart and condolences go to you. (( many hugs))


----------



## Lamora (Aug 16, 2011)

I too, was looking for good news--I am crying as I type this. I just wanted to let you know that she is looking out for you, she isn't hurting anymore, and she will be waiting for you. 

She doesn't blame you, you shouldn't either. Believe me when I say I know how you feel with the guilt. It can tear you up inside if you let it-- please don't let it do that, it isn't a good place to be. 

Love and hugs for you and yours.. from your cyber-family:grouphug:


----------



## GottaLuvMutts (Jun 1, 2009)

Just seeing this now. So sorry to hear the bad news. RIP Izze, and hugs for you.


----------



## Canaqua (Sep 27, 2011)

:grouphug:

Oh, no, I am so sad to hear about this. I'm very sorry for your loss.


----------



## xxxxdogdragoness (Jul 22, 2010)

Thanks, I'm in contact with Houston collie rescue & all I have to do is email Jay of cattle dog rescue. I told them both that I need some time.


----------



## Fuzzy Pants (Jul 31, 2010)

Sorry for your loss. Take all the time you need but know that when you are ready I am sure that Izze would be proud of you for rescuing another dog in need and giving it a loving home.


----------



## ArlosMom (Jan 4, 2012)

Oh I was stalking this thread for good news. I am so sorry for your loss. Hang in there, big hugs!!!


----------



## xxxxdogdragoness (Jul 22, 2010)

Thanks, we had Jo on the couch with us for a bit tonight while we watched PBR tonight, she did great, I'm going to start slowly acclimating her to staying out of her cage until hopefully she can remain out unless we leave.


----------



## Cracker (May 25, 2009)

DD, I'm so sorry to hear that Izze passed. Such a shock for you...
Hugs to you, kiddo...its' never easy but know that she is not really gone...that she will continue to live on in your memory and your heart.


----------



## xxxxdogdragoness (Jul 22, 2010)

I like to hope that she is still here with me in spirit, I went home to San Antonio (my home town) this weekend to see my folks, go to the rodeo & for some heeling time friday & got back today. 

We all needed this, I came back (fiancée is still taking this pretty hard, the dog saved his life one day about a yr ago, he feels bad that he wasn't here to do anything to help her or me or to prevent this, he's going to take more time I think). Still sad but feeling better about the whole thing.


----------



## RCloud (Feb 25, 2011)

dogdragoness said:


> I like to hope that she is still here with me in spirit, I went home to San Antonio (my home town) this weekend to see my folks, go to the rodeo & for some heeling time friday & got back today.
> 
> We all needed this, I came back (fiancée is still taking this pretty hard, the dog saved his life one day about a yr ago, he feels bad that he wasn't here to do anything to help her or me or to prevent this, he's going to take more time I think). Still sad but feeling better about the whole thing.


It's going to be difficult for a while. Just take it one day at a time.


----------



## xxxxdogdragoness (Jul 22, 2010)

Yeah, I'm ready for a new dog but I want to give fiancée some time to get over it.


----------



## RCloud (Feb 25, 2011)

dogdragoness said:


> Yeah, I'm ready for a new dog but I want to give fiancée some time to get over it.


If it's an ACD you're thinking of, check out Save A Heeler on facebook. LOTS and LOTS of really sweet dogs in need on that page, a lot in the Texas area.


----------



## xxxxdogdragoness (Jul 22, 2010)

I don't know if I'm going to take another heeler or not, I don't know if I can, I don't know if I can due to a heelers drive & excersise requirements & the work situation I'm in right now, but we'll see. I'm also in contact with Houston collie rescue about adopting a collie in need. I worked as a groomers assistant back in my teens & we had a few clients with collies as well as shaving a few for the local collie rescue & they were always wonderful dogs .


----------



## RCloud (Feb 25, 2011)

dogdragoness said:


> I don't know if I'm going to take another heeler or not, I don't know if I can, I don't know if I can due to a heelers drive & excersise requirements & the work situation I'm in right now, but we'll see. I'm also in contact with Houston collie rescue about adopting a collie in need. I worked as a groomers assistant back in my teens & we had a few clients with collies as well as shaving a few for the local collie rescue & they were always wonderful dogs .


That's understandable. Good for you on really thinking things through.


----------



## xxxxdogdragoness (Jul 22, 2010)

Thanks :/.


----------



## upfromtheashes (Mar 10, 2008)

Oh my gosh, this breaks my heart. So sorry for your loss.


----------



## xxxxdogdragoness (Jul 22, 2010)

Well I picked up Izze's ashes from the vet today, I almost cried but I was so sad that I couldn't cry , I felt weird. I will be glad when I can finally put this behind me .


----------



## xxxxdogdragoness (Jul 22, 2010)

update: i picked up Izze's ashes from the vet today. so that kind of opened up the wounds again a little. there is a hitch with collie rescue, none of the vets that i had on file thst had seen my dogs had any record of shot/ heart worm preventave & such now they have stopped email communication when they asked mne of i had copies of the records, i said not on me but they might be in the safe box that i keep at my folks ranch. 


im so disappointed  they had a few dogs that touched my heartstrings


----------



## RCloud (Feb 25, 2011)

dogdragoness said:


> update: i picked up Izze's ashes from the vet today. so that kind of opened up the wounds again a little. there is a hitch with collie rescue, none of the vets that i had on file thst had seen my dogs had any record of shot/ heart worm preventave & such now they have stopped email communication when they asked mne of i had copies of the records, i said not on me but they might be in the safe box that i keep at my folks ranch.
> 
> 
> im so disappointed  they had a few dogs that touched my heartstrings


Keep pressing forward. If things with this rescue don't work out, there will be other rescues and dogs.


----------



## Pawzk9 (Jan 3, 2011)

dogdragoness said:


> update: i picked up Izze's ashes from the vet today. so that kind of opened up the wounds again a little. there is a hitch with collie rescue, none of the vets that i had on file thst had seen my dogs had any record of shot/ heart worm preventave & such now they have stopped email communication when they asked mne of i had copies of the records, i said not on me but they might be in the safe box that i keep at my folks ranch.
> 
> 
> im so disappointed  they had a few dogs that touched my heartstrings


That's weird that they wouldn't have a record of treatment for your dogs. My vet, I swear has records on everything they've done for the past 15 years. Occasionally I have to get with them to close files on rescues I've adopted out. Have you talked to the vets who treated/vaccinated/HW tested your dogs? Sometimes front office staff makes mistakes, and sometimes they have policy about releasing your information without your express permission.


----------



## osdbmom (Feb 15, 2011)

I think that weird feeling is sort of a blessing...kind of a strange numbness, to me. I think it kind of protects your mind and your heart until you can get through the hardest part, and then it trickles in in little bits, so that you can deal with it.





dogdragoness said:


> Well I picked up Izze's ashes from the vet today, I almost cried but I was so sad that I couldn't cry , I felt weird. I will be glad when I can finally put this behind me .


----------



## xxxxdogdragoness (Jul 22, 2010)

yeah it was a numbness, it was weird! i still miss her but the void is shrinking slowly as we all adjust to not having her anymore, you have to know that this is the first timei have lost a dog to from a death that was due to an accident.


----------



## xxxxdogdragoness (Jul 22, 2010)

RCloud said:


> Keep pressing forward. If things with this rescue don't work out, there will be other rescues and dogs.


its funny, when i wasnt looking for a dog there were dogs all over the place lol (i frequent petfinder & have lots of rescues "liked" on face book) but now that my heart is open for a new friend, im running into mucho red tape :/. on well, perhaps this is for the best & the perfect friend is jusst going to fall into my lap.


----------



## Abbylynn (Jul 7, 2011)

I so hope your perfect friend finds you.  Maybe they aren't even born yet.


----------



## xxxxdogdragoness (Jul 22, 2010)

who knows, i was going for rescue but the hard part is the waiting. Tom Petty said it exactly right when he said that "waiting is the hardest part" lol


----------



## osdbmom (Feb 15, 2011)

That's how we felt when looking for a yorkie.....before when we didn't look for one there were yorkies all.over the place, in shelters or otherwise up for adoption....when we decided to do it, we looked and looked and couldn't make it work
But when the time was right, Ziva plopped right in our laps. Being that she was the second dog, I'm glad we got the just right dog...another dog may not have have fit into our home so perfectly the way she did. I am sure your just right dog will come to you at the right time.

I felt compelled to edit this Bc my autocorrect is making me look like a notwithstanding.

Yes, I second that, rcloud we lucked out and got Ziva on craigslist, no red tape, no waiting, and we were able to get her out of a bad situation.


----------



## RCloud (Feb 25, 2011)

There's always craigslist as well. That was how we found Marlin


----------



## KodiBarracuda (Jul 4, 2011)

Not on the topic of a new dog but on Izze...

Are you going to get a memorial tattoo? I seem to remember you talking about getting a tattoo for her anyway on the tattoo thread.


----------



## xxxxdogdragoness (Jul 22, 2010)

YES that is ggoing to be the first thing to happen after i recover from the cost of her vet care, it'll be a good way for me to heal & the pain of the tattoo will be symbolistic of the pain of losing her. 

question tho..... what should i get under it, i want it to say something, but 'rest in peace' is so over used, what would you guys suggest? i was thinking of putting the date she was born & the day she died in a ribbon at the bottom what do you guys think? this is the pic (her head only) that i want to use for him to do the portrait of. this is proof that she HAD wwonderful ears before that steer messed the left one up. :/


----------



## sassafras (Jun 22, 2010)

I think the ribbon sounds like a nice idea. Also, many good tattoo artists will do a consult with you for free ahead of the actual tattoo appointment so you can talk to them about what you want and they may have ideas for you that you haven't thought of.


----------



## RCloud (Feb 25, 2011)

I actually thought of you today, DD. I saw this earliar on Facebook:

http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?f...28556484.59745.239429629433904&type=1&theater

They aren't full blooded collies, and they aren't adults, but I thought they were worth bringing to your attention


----------



## osdbmom (Feb 15, 2011)

Never forgotten,always in my heart, my sweet girl.....I'm trying to recall what my nephew had wriiten on his memorial tat for my dad....


----------



## xxxxdogdragoness (Jul 22, 2010)

I know that some of you guys have read this but I had to post this in memory of my beloved friend :'(.


A Living Love
* by Martin Scot Kosins


* If you ever love an animal, there are three days in your life you will always remember....
*
* The first is a day, blessed with happiness, when you bring home your young new friend. You may have spent weeks deciding on a breed. You may have asked numerous opinions of many vets, or done long research in finding a breeder. Or, perhaps in a fleeting moment, you may have just chosen that silly looking "stranger" in a shelter -- simply because something in his eyes reached your heart.
*
* But when you bring that chosen pet home, and watch it explore, and claim its special place in your hall or front room -- and when you feel it brush against you for the first time -- it instills a feeling of pure love you will carry with you through the many years to come.
* 
* The second day will occur eight or nine or ten years later. It will be a day like any other: routine and unexceptional. But, for a surprising instant, you will look at your longtime friend and see age where you once saw youth. You will see slow, deliberate steps where you once saw energy. And you will see sleep when you once saw activity. So you will begin to adjust your friend's diet -- and you may add a pill or two to her food. And you may feel a growing fear deep within yourself, which bodes of a coming emptiness. And you will feel this uneasy feeling, on and off, until the third day finally arrives.
*
*
* And on this day -- if your friend and God have not decided for you, then you will be faced with making a decision of your own -- on behalf of your lifelong friend, and with the guidance of your own deepest Spirit. But whichever way your friend eventually leaves you, you will feel as alone as a single star in the dark night.
*
* If you are wise, you will let the tears flow as freely and as often as they must. And if you are typical, you will find that not many in your circle of family or friends will be able to understand your grief, or comfort you.
* 
* But if you are true to the love of the pet you cherished through the many joy-filled years, you may find that a soul -- a bit smaller in size than your own -- seems to walk with you, at times, during the lonely days to come.
*
*
* And at moments when you least expect anything out of the ordinary to happen, you may feel something brush against your leg -- very, very lightly.
* 
* And looking down at the place where your dear, perhaps dearest, friend used to lay -- you will remember those three significant days. The memory will most likely to be painful, and leave an ache in your heart... As time passes the ache will come and go as if it has a life of its own. You will both reject it and embrace it, and it may confuse you. If you reject it, it will depress you. If you embrace it, it will deepen you. Either way, it will still be an ache.
*
* But there will be, I assure you, a fourth day when -- along with the memory of your pet -- and piercing through the heaviness in your heart -- there will come a realization that belongs only to you. It will be as unique and strong as our relationship with each animal we have loved, and lost.
*
* This realization takes the form of a Living Love. Like the heavenly scent of a rose that remains after the petals have wilted, this Love will remain and grow -- and be there for us to remember. It is a love we have earned. It is the legacy our pets leave us when they go. And it is a gift we may keep with us as long as we live.
*
* It is a Love which is ours alone. And until we ourselves leave -- perhaps to join our Beloved Pets -- it is a Love we will always possess.


----------

